# Help with Fuelcodes... HEEEELLP



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 3, 2009)

can somebody help me with this..i know that during Ww2 the luftwaffe had different codes for different types of fuel..the Ju 88 and Me 109..110 and othet aircrafts flying with Jumo 211..213 and Db 601 and so on used fuel coded B4. BMW 801 engines on the Fw 190 used fuel coded C3..
BUT..what was the code for the fuel on wermach cars and tanks.. we have restored two luftwaffe fueldrums and also three wermacht fueldrums but we miss the codes on the wermach fueldrums..

can anybody help with the missing two letters code ?


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 3, 2009)

and i am a bit confuese..as some Bf 109 used C2 and C3 as i have understood..one thing i do know is that the early Ju 88 used B4.. but some pages state that the BMW 801 used C3..so i am not sure about all this..but if soembody know the code on the wermacht cars..tanks..that would be great


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 3, 2009)

bump..aybody ??


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 3, 2009)

ok.. thanks for the tip viking


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2009)

Soren might be a good person to ask about fuel. I think it's been awhile since he has been on.


----------



## Kurfürst (Nov 4, 2009)

Try searching Fishcher-Tropsch online archieve. Loads of fuel reports there...


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 4, 2009)

will do 

thanks


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2009)

Junkers, I've been searching but have not had any luck. Sorry.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 5, 2009)

well..that makes two of us  cant find anything on it but it HAS to be somewhere or somebody who knows..


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 5, 2009)

Check out this link GF

Feuergefahrlich - Rauchen Verboten! by Dan Mouritzsen


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks midcrow

but it still dont give me the two ketter code for the fuel..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2009)

There might be some info here.

Feuergefahrlich - Rauchen Verboten! by Dan Mouritzsen


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 8, 2009)

still cant find the two letter codes.. is there any forum like this where they deal with german cars and tanks..perhaps somebody there knows..i sure dont know doodley about the german cars.. as they dont have wings ( and that is pretty logical to me.. ) hehe


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 17, 2009)

looks like this has been lost in history


----------

